# Cheat Cartidges



## Pinkie

I just wanted to perhaps start a topic on this subject matter; what is your opinion of using cheat cartridges (of any kind) on the video games? Do you use them and how often? Do they 'spoil' the challenge in any way for you? 

I personally prefer to only use the cheat cartridges occasionally to get Pokemon that would otherwise be unobtainable for me (e.g. Mew in Pokemon Diamond), but I must admit, I have used the quick exp gain when things have been moving a bit slowly in the game and for training Pokemon (we all know how tedious that can sometimes become!).


----------



## Bombsii

I use the cheat cartridge after i've completed the game. Leafgreen I had a GBA Action Replay & I used to have a TTDS Diamond (which I abondoned and traded for Kirby Power Paintbrush =D)

Later this month i'll have Platinum & Diamond back on, and hopefully have cheats for too.


----------



## Psyburn

Its required to fill your dex, so yeah...


----------



## magnetflygon

I actually like to use them, however, I always buy a separate game to use it on. I love experimenting with what you can do with them. Then of course, I like to make customized pokemon using pokesav, :3. All other games I get I keep legitimate. My Platinum however, is the most legit game I have as I have transfered a few hacked pokemon to my diamond.

As for training, I use a little trick, 100% legitimate too. I breed the pokemon and use the nature breeding trick on my diamond. Then, using my legit pokerus, I EV train them fully which only takes about an hour to do. Then, I trade it over to my platinum and use a lucky egg and train on gym leaders. Trading gives and exp boost, so, trade boost+lucky+trainer pokemon=1 level 100 in about 10-20 hours. I have 4 level 100s on my Platinum, a little over 90 hours of play time, and a level 91 and level 94 along with that.


----------



## Felidire

My first one broke after 18 months so I got another. I like to use it to make my teams, particularly new ones for testing (so that I can see how well the things work beyond just theory). I don't really use it for anything else, other than to make pokemon.


----------



## Coloursfall

I own a DS AR and use it mostly for dicking around/Glitch hunting/EV training.  I did use the shiny cheat once to get a shiny Umbreon, but that was only because the shiny Eevee I chained were all male and I wanted a female shiny Umbreon to name after a character of mine...  Otherwise it's mostly for getting Pokemon to slaughter for EV training x3;


----------



## Felidire

Full Metal Cookies said:


> Otherwise it's mostly for getting Pokemon to slaughter for EV training x3;







Ftw? xD​


----------



## Zoltea

Pokesav, >_>. I don't use a cheat cartridge, I just hack the games straight, :3. I have a bad habit of making Jolteon have 255 in all base stats.


----------



## Taliax

I don't have any, but if I did I would only use it after I beat the game and to mess around with the walk anywhere cheat and to get unobtainables.


----------



## Zoltea

Walk through anything in DP, mystery zone, >:3.


----------



## Aisling

Eh, personally I only use my Action Replay for in-game stuff that I won't use over Wifi or anything... Well, at least my AR is at most minimally related to anything I would use over Wifi. I originally bought it to figure out my SID so I could make some shinies with RNG manipulation, but I just couldn't resist the temptation. Mostly I use it to check IVs quickly and then use what I know of RNG to do the rest, though I do have a hacked shiny Roselia for contests, with the nature RNG'd and everything else otherwise normal.
I've also got an Azure Flute and Members' Card thing for Arceus/Darkrai, but haven't caught either yet. Don't plan on using either outside of my own game either.

And that is pretty much my general opinion of cheat cartridge use. If it would make your gameplay more enjoyable, then more power to you. That's what they're there for, and it doesn't affect anyone else. But don't take Pokemon hacked with a third party device to Wifi battles or something, since it actually would affect someone else and is an advantage way too easily obtained. If you must be in total control of every IV, nature, everything, at least use RNG since it requires some patience and effort to pull off, and is _technically_ how the game works.


----------



## jibaku

I don't really like cheating devices in Pokemon.  It just doesn't seem right.  
I have two hacks [one I got from GTS and the other was a Shaymin that was technically legitimately caught because having the letter or whatever doesn't mean that catching has to be a hack too loool] and the only one I allow myself to use is the Shaymin because it was legitly caught although getting to the area was a hack.


----------



## Zoltea

Alraunne said:


> But don't take Pokemon hacked with a third party device to Wifi battles or something, since it actually would affect someone else and is an advantage way too easily obtained. If you must be in total control of every IV, nature, everything, at least use RNG since it requires some patience and effort to pull off, and is _technically_ how the game works.


Darn, I was gonna pull that on RNG abusers too, ^_^


----------



## Lollicat

No. Ever since I found out about those, I swore to never use one, and I never have.


----------



## Felidire

Dark Shaymin said:


> No. Ever since I found out about those, I swore to never use one, and I never have.


Me too, I thought people who used them were cheap. Things change. </3


----------



## Zoltea

Cheat cartridges are good or this:

Species: Shiny Sableye
Name:IMMORTAL
Ability: Wonder Guard
Level: 50
Stats: Normal
Moves:
Baton Pass
Dragon Dance
Calm Mind
Acid Armour

^_^, one illegit pokemon to pwn everything with a legit one.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

I used to have a GBC one. I used it on Yellow and Silver to give my Pokemon moves they simply can't learn. Great for messing with my friends.


----------



## Thorne

Nope, I consider myself a legit player, so I don't cheat. If I ever where to do it, however, it'd only be to raise pokémon after beating the game.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Well that is how I get rare candies and masterballs~

I don't train my pokemon by rare candies,I do it the legally.  The code manager wont let me add codes (I know how to do it,I won't let me)


----------



## Aura Cobalt

My guidelines on hacked Pokemon:

If I got it off the GTS, and I have already obtained that Pokemon legitimently, I can keep it.


My guidelines for hacked items:

No.


I really hate hacking devices. Why did they ever have to be invented? Stupid things. What's the fun of using them anyway?


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

No. I haven't had the resources to find or buy one since I started playing. However, I might get a RBY ROM in my spare time and hack that one...I've always wondered what would happen if I went into the grassy area next to Pallet Town, or that closed-off area on Cinnabar Island, next to the gym. But cheating for Pokemon is immoral. What's the fun in that?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

If I had one, I would only use it to obtain unobtainable Pokémon, like Deoxys, Mew, Celebi, and Jirachi. Whyyy do they have to be event only? =( Maybe I'd use one to walk through walls and such; that would be kind of fun. =3

Other than that, I don't have the need to cheat. I wouldn't cheat to obtain Pokémon that I _could_ get, even if it's difficult.


----------



## Zantetsuken

Once, I really could not be bothered to finish Emerald.
So I just threw a game shark in my gameboy with 'walk through walls' on.
The Top of Sootopolis is a Spartan Death hole. :D


----------



## MidnightAgony

I use them, but only once I finish the game. And I'd never put anything I got through it on the GTS or use it against anyone besides my friends who shares it with me. But I'm pretty sure the Shaymin my friend gave me near the beginning of the game was hacked.


----------



## Momoharu

Of course, I love my Action Replay DS!

Mainly I use Pokesav so I have a team ready for competitive battling, I use the experience codes sometimes, and I get the unobtainables with it.


----------



## RandyPanda

I've never owned an actual cheating cartridge, and if I did, I'd probably use it for trivial things, like switching the Poké Balls on Hatched Pokémon.  I think it's fine if you use an AR or whatever when you're playing through the game with yourself, but I really can't stand it when people trade Pokémon they obtained through cheating, or battle with them.


----------



## Tigerclaw

I used an action replay on pearl. Biggest mistake I ever made on my ds. It screwed up pearl so much that there was an explorer kit in the mail pocket of the bag O_o! Also action replay screwed up mario 64 ds and diddy kong racing alot too, but I wont go in to that.


----------



## mehwmew

Only after i beat the game, i still havent beat Platinum, and i jsut beat crasher wake and i have 6 lvl 99s and thats all lol, trained 'em meself, took forever lol, and now i dont remember the platinum story o.0 OHNOES....but yeah, i use it after im done with the game, gives it an extra, 4-5 hours worth of life. Plus i love messing with codes and seeing what happens (only if i know partially what im doing tho ,:3 i used it on my red version waayyy back when and i broke it ;( )


----------



## see ya

I own an AR and a copy of Pokesav that I use to get unobtainables and for competitive pokemon. 

There's a lot of debate on whether or not hacking competitive pokemon is "ethical", but you know what? I tried breeding, training and such legally and it was driving me absolutely nuts. It was hours and hours of tedious BS just to end up with a team that sucked. And if I wanted to make any changes whatsoever, I'd have to do the whole process ALL OVER AGAIN. And I had no method to check for IVs, either. So yeah. I gave up and bought an AR. I wasn't having fun. I was wasting my time on something that felt a whole lot more like a chore than a game.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Game changing stuff like that is the best.

It's an awesome way to extend game life.

I don't have cheat cartridges, but my friend used one once to get me a Level 40 celebi in Sapphire since there weren't any Pokemon events (then 10th anniversay rolled around and I got legit Celebi, but by then that person wasn't my friend anymore).


----------



## jibaku

Well, I got a hacked Lucario off of the GTS when I was having a tough time with Maylene, but now I'm training its replacement so it all works out in the end :Dv


----------



## Darksong

I only ever used one on Diamond when my friend (complete Pokemon freak) came over, and even then I only used the Action Replay to get Master Balls and Rare Candies so that I could raise my EV-trained Gallade to level 100.


----------



## Ho-oh's Wings

No.

However If I had more money and more importantly if I wasn't so paranoid that my game would die(I know there pretty much risk proof now but I would still worry) I might have used a pokesav to make a competitive team.

Also got a story.
My friend brother used a cheat cartridge to make his groudon invincible and saved half way through the elite four without any other pokemon...
But he didn't have enough PP to finish so he was stuck.


That has nothing to do with my answer but I wanted to tell it.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Well, I neither have the money nor the time ot get a hack device or that AC stuff.
The only hacked pokemon I EVER had was a chimchar, caught in a masterball, in route 210- got it in the GTS for happiny.

I wouldnt cheat even if I had an AC- well, acctualy, I would use it to get all these EV training items- its a plague ot get the 16 BP for them. Usually I get the BP's in the battle factory- and start smashing my punchbag/dummy(Luckily I have one) when i reach the 7th battle and lose when my enemy's last pokemon has just survived a super powerfull attack with a focus band and has Pwned my last pokemon.


Edit: Skymin is right- competitive battling is quite stupid. I, for instance, wasted 3 hours in killing levle 2 starly's with my level 70 charizard, and when i< was done, and he reached level 71, I realized that he already got the 510 EV's from defeating the LG/FR first top four around 200 times.
It was nighttime, so I decided to calm down and go to sleep(It was 3 am. Luckily enough, I had some cold strawberry flavour ice, so I calmed down quickly. Lol. Plus, around here it is almost always 35 degrees(celcius))


----------



## glitchedgamer

Nope, never owned or used one on any of my games. The closest I ever got was using a built in Gameshark on an emulator to helo make my Youtube videos on Blue and Gold. Other than that, I have a few hacked GTS Pokemon and some TMs I got fromv trading with my friends hacked game.


----------



## Not Meowth

Only an AR on Diamond/Platinum for getting event Legendaries and other Pokémon I can't get hold of any other way, for generally messing about and occasionally actually cheating (e.g. Quick EXP Gain codes for when I'm feeling lazy).

You can do cool stuff with the Walk Through Walls code, like enter buildings from the inside, or get into that enclosure next to the Daycare Center where you can walk through some of the obstacles even without the code activated.


----------



## voltianqueen

I use the AR DS for getting Rare Candies and Master Balls :P
The Rare Candies help because I really don't have the patience to sit and raise a bunch of Pokémon to level 100 (me and my friends always have lvl 100 battles). I usually try and EV train them first, then just use the Rare Candies to level the rest of the way up.

Sometimes I'd play around with walk through walls, just for fun and the Mystery Zone is kinda freaky o_O ~Also use shiny wild Pokémon cheats if I want a particular shiny, like for a character, or just for show..


----------



## glitchedgamer

voltianqueen said:


> I use the AR DS for getting Rare Candies and Master Balls :P
> The Rare Candies help because I really don't have the patience to sit and raise a bunch of Pokémon to level 100 (me and my friends always have lvl 100 battles). I usually try and EV train them first, then just use the Rare Candies to level the rest of the way up.
> 
> Sometimes I'd play around with walk through walls, just for fun and the Mystery Zone is kinda freaky o_O ~Also use shiny wild Pokémon cheats if I want a particular shiny, like for a character, or just for show..


Isn't there an option to make all Pokemon Lv. 100 in a link battle?


----------



## Darkrai

I do it to complete my Pokedex


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Ho-oh's Wings said:


> But he didn't have enough PP to finish so he was stuck.


He had a cheat cartridge, just put in some max elixers.


----------



## ungulateman

If I did, I'd use it for RNGing. I need my SID... >.>


----------

